# Rockwell's New Table Jig Saw



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

You know at first glance I thought man why would I need this but after watching the video on the site below maybe its just that I got sucked in by the flashy advert but for the price it seems like a tool that would be handy and maybe could eliminate some of my other tools or use them for specialty tasks.
what do you guys/gals think?
Rockwell's New Table Jig Saw - Tool-Rank.com


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

I've seen the infomercial too, and frankly, it looks like a solution in search of a problem. A scroll saw is better at internal piercing cuts. This saw takes standard jig saw blades, but for the same money as this saw costs, I could get a top-quality hand-held jig saw that is more versatile. With its small table, I wouldn't cut any large pieces of wood on it, but with a hand-held jig saw, you bring the tool to the wood, so it doesn't matter how big the wood is. A hand-held saw also takes the same blades as this, so it can cut the same materials (ceramic tile, metal tubing, etc.)

Just my opinion. BTW, I _love_ the part of this informercial where it shows the guy struggling with a hand-held jig saw. Someone call 911--it looks like he's having an epileptic seizure while using the saw!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

I think I made my own blade runner about 3 years ago, I mounted my jig saw upside down in my router table on a drop in plate, works great when the scroll saw or the band saw can't take on the job...because of the size of the project but I wanted a way to cut ANYTHING , you can get jig saw blades that will do that..right down from the hardware store..

I don't have any picture of my setup but "Router Is My Name) has one or two of his, it's worth your time to check his uploaded items..

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4215-new-use-router-table.html
=======

========


----------



## newwoodworker (Mar 27, 2009)

hmm yeah BJ I got an old one that the bevel plate broke off on I wonder if I could some how mount it upside down without that plate gonna have to play with that sometime and see what I can come up, Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

isn't that just a scroll saw using jig saw blades?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Paul

That should work but I will say it takes a good jig saw, I use a Milwaukee the 1st. time I set it up and a big error on my part than I use a VS Bosch and it did the trick.

It must run smooth and have a blade guide (support) as well , the jig saw likes to jump so the plate must be screwed down,( I use wooden blocks on the bottom side of the plate to hold it down) I use a vac.hose hanging just over the blade to pickup all the saw dust, but because of the big foot print of the router table it will cut anything I put on it..sheet metal,Alum.,plywood,etc. etc.

=========



newwoodworker said:


> hmm yeah BJ I got an old one that the bevel plate broke off on I wonder if I could some how mount it upside down without that plate gonna have to play with that sometime and see what I can come up, Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

This strikes me as one of those back to the future sorts of things. Back in the '50s, there were similar jig saw mounts floating around, but without the upper blade guard. It appears potentially useful for some types of jobs, but certainly not a replacement for the more robust tools it attempts to mimic.

What's next? Narrow neck ties while woodworking?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Maybe I'll try mounting my sawzall under a table.:sarcastic:


----------



## Altman (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi All,

Yep this table saw of mine that I have been discussing has place to mount a router on the one wing and a jig saw on the other wing upside down of course. Now I am even more motivated to test it with the jig saw. But when I looked at the video that was my first thought same thing basically or so I think at least. 

Altman


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

That work work great for the logs ( or the 4' x 6" wood planks ) if you have the guts mount your elec. chain saw, you talk about a resaw jig for the router table :sarcastic::blink:.

=========



CanuckGal said:


> Maybe I'll try mounting my sawzall under a table.:sarcastic:


----------



## outrigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Just make one.
://cid-2398900641be0432.skydrive.live.com/self.aspx/General%20Woodworking/ShopNotes%20%5E323%20%5E5Vol.%2004%5E6%20-%20Saber%20Saw%20Table%20Excerpt.pdf


----------



## outrigger (Jan 1, 2011)

Just make one. Shop Notes Vol 4 Issue 23 has a downloadable pdf. I can't post the url.


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ryobi tried this several yrs ago on the BT-3000, It failed there as well. Waste of money IMO


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Interesting, but I don't see it as a replacement for any of the machines I already have & would prefer to use anyways for different cuts. Maybe ok for someone starting out & does not have a bandsaw & wants to make small table cuts.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I believe their marketing team is going after the part of the market that has little besides a hammer and a tape measure in the tool box. I see many buyers thinking they are getting a good deal with multiple tool capability in just one saw. I'm sure the buyers end up being dissapointed when they realize its limitations.

I'm with the others...... a good jig saw and some blades wood be more bang for the buck


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Triton had a drop in plate for their workcentre as well that took a jig saw.


----------

